# question?



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

If i have a hen whos sitting on eggs that are going to hatch in a week, CAN I TAKE THE COCK THATS MATED TO HER AND PUT HIM ON ANOTHER HEN? I have 1 cock and 2 hens i wanted to speed things up ....


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

will yah if she is a good hen but its hard for hear to take care of the chix on her own she might leave them some male birds dont bother with the chix or even site on eggs but its cold now i wouldnt do it if i were you becuse she might not be able to handle sitting and rasing on her own


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

you have to slow down everyone needs a mum and dad


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I prefer not to do so...........its hard to take care of the baby by only one parent.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Dont do that,usually cocks do all the MAJOR work of feeding the offsprings,if u still want to speed up,it would be better to get one more cock for your other hen


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

well if u keep them all together ie same area maybe he sits on both nests.

Why not buy a pair of cheap pigeons just to use as sitters. So you would take away the eggs from the breed you want and put under the cheap pair of pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sufiness said:


> well if u keep them all together ie same area maybe he sits on both nests.
> 
> Why not buy a pair of cheap pigeons just to use as sitters. So you would take away the eggs from the breed you want and put under the cheap pair of pigeons.


no, he will usually stay with his true mate..and be needed to feed the babies...not help sit eggs on another nest.. Im surprized how people think cock birds are not important to the whole raising of the squabs.. really he does most of the feeding as the hen is on another set of eggs when the babies are only 3 weeks old..he pretty much takes over at that point... so NO DO NOT TAKE THE COCK AWAY FROM HIS FAMILY..THEY NEED HIM...as said very well already... everyone needs a mum and dad..


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a mess of dutch highfliers and tipplers that are on eggs. I RARELY see the males sitting on the nest or feeding. Never take them away tho.

On the other hand, I have some rollers on eggs that the females are only on the nest at nite...the males sit on the nest during the day and do 90% of the feeding once the chicks are born.

Really odd how no pairs are alike....kinda like us.

PF


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree with Spiritwings. Do not separate them. One pigeon cannot properly take care of two squabs.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Breeding a cockbird to more than one hen is called polygamy breeding. If you are to engage in this practice you need to foster the eggs the hens lay and let the cockbird stay with the hen of your choice after you have all of the eggs fostered out. 

yits


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I agree with Spiritwings. Do not separate them. One pigeon cannot properly take care of two squabs.


I agree!
I have a cock Fantail that bred with 2 of my fantail hens. He only stayed with 1 hen. The lone hen abandoned her babies and I had to hand raise them. He did it twice....and she abandoned them twice! 
Keep the cock bird with the hen HE chose's to stay with! (I didn't put him with both hens.....he had a mate AND a mistress. He stayed with the mate, and raised HER young)


----------

